
Quick introduction to SAT/SMT solvers and symbolic execution [pdf] - jaybosamiya
http://yurichev.com/tmp/SAT_SMT_DRAFT.pdf
======
rurban
Oh, it's still missing cbmc or Saturn, which are IMHO the easiest way to
translate C problems to SMT problems, because it translates the symbolic C
problem automatically.

klee still has weird installation issues and a weird syntax, and with z3, coq,
akka, agda, HOL, Isabelle and the other prover frameworks you have do it
manually. I'd rather use the decade old lisp tools than learning ML or their
odd syntax.

------
baby
How can someone call an 85 pages document a "quick" introduction?

~~~
nickpsecurity
Because it's (a) shorter than full texts on the subject and (b) most of that
is the examples. For (b), you can choose how much you want to read.

------
bjornsing
I'm getting ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED... :(

~~~
KhalilK
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160228093915/http://yurichev.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160228093915/http://yurichev.com/tmp/SAT_SMT_DRAFT.pdf)

~~~
bjornsing
Thanks! :)

------
sriram_malhar
Lovely writeup!

